# Great Train Expo



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Is this a good show to go to? Its about 4.5 hours away, so if its worth it for that type of drive im game, if not then no lol. What do anyone think? thanks!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I gone to several Great Train Expo shows here in the Orlando Florida area and they have been very good. Don't expect any manufacturers to be there. But at least here in Florida the G scale dealers are there and a good selection of stuff has been available. 

Randy


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

This show comes to Denver twice a year. It's worth the 60 mile drive just to see the layouts I guess. Same ones every year, but it's a good day out with the boys.Best part of the whole day is eating Mexican food at the Blue Bonnet in Denver. That IS worth the trip! Nothing there for G-Scale other than non-scale related items, such as videos, t-shirts, tools, etc. A few G-Scale things, but very little. Would I drive 4.5 hours? No way!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I use to go to the one here in Phoenix. I got some used rolling stock there. Couple of used LGB switches.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on who goes to the show as far as vendors. Around here, they were better when they were called GATS.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like its not worth going to, at least since im 4.5 hours away to drive it. Thank you


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

In Omaha it's the same dealers all the time . Most of them sell everything but trains. There is a lot of used
stuff, most of the trains are O,HO and N scale. Don't think I would drive 4 hours to go to one.
My 3 cents.

Don


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely not worth a 4.5 hr drive. Our's here usually mostly N,HO, 027 gauge trains. Very little G stuff. I go cuase it's close and maybe buy a book or two. May luck out if some G stuff there . Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I will got o all scale shows IF it fits my schedule, IF there is something else for my wife &/or family to do while I'm shopping AFTER the intitial circuit of the show, IF I can afford it, etc. 

I've found that most all scale trains shows have "something" for large scale and it is pretty easy to find it and narrow down where I'm going to shop. I can cover most shows I've been to in about an hour or two. So I need to balance that out. Is it worth the entry fees etc. to go? 

I've not been to a GTE or GATS or Greenburg show in a long time since they no lionger generally hit the Western Ny area and there are other more established shows. 

Chas


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

The Great Train Expo in Sacramento is worth going to, but not worth driving 4.5 hours for. There are only a few people selling G scale, and no manufacturers. But I go mostly to see the layouts and hang out with local club members.


----------



## dperrott (Aug 12, 2010)

If this is in reference to the Great Train Expo on 10/9-10 in Indianapolis, Indiana, the Indiana Large Scale Railroaders will be setting up our large scale modular layout. If nothing else, we are worth coming to see and talk to! 

Our website is http://www.indylargescaler.org/


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are just looking for large scale trains then 4.5hrs each way driving time is not worth it. But, I usually find other items like vehicles, sometimes Kadee's, tools, books, etc. You just never know.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have found "STUFF" at All scale train shows. Things you can put around you layout as "Details" I found 5 cars from a G scale train that have no turcks. I can uses them around a mine area as storage sheds and "offices" or Bunk Houses. I also found a old Bachman steam engine that I can put as a abandond engine that parts were taken from. So you can find other things. Toosl is another. Like the Drill bit that will go every which way but straight down through the material Don't forget the Glue Dudes that sell glue for your every need.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thought, if there are no train shows closer to home, maybe 4.5 hours ain't so bad. Just look at how far people drive to Marty's each year. They could find layouts and clubs closer for sure, but they go for the experience. The same can be true for you if there are no shows closer than 4.5 hours away. It sounds like dperrott will be there with a club he is a member of. Maybe you could find other MLS'rs to meet up with and make it a MLS gathering. Don't look at it as nothing but a 9 hour road trip. Maybe there are things to see along the way. 

Randy


----------

